
Will third-party recruiters ever disappear? - aml183
Do you think internal recruiters or another type of recruitment model replace the third-party recruiters that exist today?
======
celticninja
It's possible but the solution would have to create less friction than the
third party model and the friction has to be reduced from the point of view of
the employer not the employee as ultimately it is the buyer who controls the
method of recruitment. Recruiting moved away from internals to 3rd parties
because business could forego the costs of in house recruitment in exchange
for giving up a small amount of initial control over who they interviewed and
paying someone else to do the sourcing of candidates.

